# bent hitch on Eclipse trailer..yikes..how bad is it??



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes! I would not risk a bent hitch and towing livestock. Have it checked out at a RV repair shop.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Replacing the jack is not a big deal. It's either bolted on or welded. Either way, a few hours an a 100$ you'll be back in action. Well unless you pay someone to do it then I hope your boy has a job.

It happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks to you both..it cannot even be moved right now, the truck is holding the front end of trailer up! No worries as no horses will be in it until it is fixed. Thank you for your help, guessing hubby will have to get the damage off before we could even travel to have it fixed. Haven't yet talked to him about it but I know he is very upset..there goes our plans for next weekend..


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont think it should be putting "US" back anything. If junior is old enough to drive a truck, he's old enough to take the trailer to a shop and get it fixed. If he didnt like it Id tell him he better be taking real good care of his shoes, because they'd be his only transportation.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

awww Joe4d, I hear ya, but he is a good kid..or young man, just graduated for college and helps around the house..yard work, dishes..anything we ask him to do..anyways my husband took the day off and when I came home tonight it was all fixed. Guess I worried needlessly!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, I read that too quickly, it's the jack not the hitch that's bent. For under $100 you can have it removed, replaced and a new jack. If you had the welder you can do it yourself for way less. Hubby did that to the boat trailer jack, less heavier jack but he replaced it for $29 himself.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

garlicbunny said:


> awww Joe4d, I hear ya, but he is a good kid..or young man, just graduated for college and helps around the house..yard work, dishes..anything we ask him to do..anyways my husband took the day off and when I came home tonight it was all fixed. Guess I worried needlessly!


The difference between a man and a boy is personal responsibility.

Help him grow.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When my welder hubby picked up a couple of trailer jacks, the retailer told him that bent jacks were a common occurrence, regardless of trailer size.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

gunslinger I'd hate to be your kid, no one is perfect. 
The kid is a good kid who made a mistake and by the sounds of it he admitted responsibility for it, he doesnt have the funds now to sort it (just finnished college) and does what he can to help round the place. Cut him a bit of slack!

I made many mistakes with my first car but provided i admitted it to mum, explained why and wasnt doing something stupid at the time then mum helped me sort it.

OP a bent jockey wheel (which is what I believe you are refering to US to UK translation) is an easy fix and doesnt cost much at all. One of ours wasnt tightened enough when we went to a show and half way along it dropped, by the time we got to the show there wasnt much left of it. £45 for new jockey wheel and £20 for "a man who can" to do a little bit of welding and it was all sorted!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and I am glade it was an easy fix


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

faye said:


> gunslinger I'd hate to be your kid, no one is perfect.
> The kid is a good kid who made a mistake and by the sounds of it he admitted responsibility for it, he doesnt have the funds now to sort it (just finnished college) and does what he can to help round the place. Cut him a bit of slack!
> 
> I made many mistakes with my first car but provided i admitted it to mum, explained why and wasnt doing something stupid at the time then mum helped me sort it.
> ...


All kids are good kids Faye. I wasn't implying that she take him to the wood shed, but as Joed pointed out, you broke it, you fix it. Either way, dad fixed it so it wasn't so bad after all. 

I truly believe that there's no greater love than the love a mother has for her son. Sometimes though, they can love them to much.

Sounds like you have a great mother....you're a lucky woman. This young man also has a great mother....he's a lucky young man too.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Not sure how this worked out to be about my son..lol..but it was a bit humoruous anyways.. the total cost was around $85.00 and that included the rental of a hand grinder with a cutting blade. When I first posted I didnt know if the tongue or even the whole frame had to be replaced.. so I was pretty worried. Thanks to all of you for help and comments! He has learned from this event as well how to unhook it properly.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's how ^^^^^We learn in life, from our mistakes. Well the smart ones do, others keep making the same mistakes, lol! Ask me why I am so careful when I hook up a bullnose hitch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, bent jacks are common enough. Knock on wood, I haven't done it yet. And as you discovered, not a big deal to fix.

As for having the son take responsibility - I totally agree with Joe4D. I've had situations like this arise, even going back to when I was the youngster that made the mistake. Even if the young adult doesn't have the funds to fix it, s(he) certainly can offer up the time to help get it fixed and whatever else to help make amends. Doing chores around the house is not the same as taking responsibility for your actions. These things happen, yes, but the consequences don't go away just because someone is good at heart.


----------

